# Video: Man with screwdriver tries to hijack train



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_...isis_f or_conductor_on_5_train_in_bronx.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

National news article


----------

